# LG’s stunning 84″ 4K TV set to hit the US Shores next month!



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Press Release:



> _INDIANAPOLIS, Sept. 7, 2012 – LG Electronics today announced U.S. availability for its enormous 84-inch (84.04 inch diagonal) LED display, boasting a native “ultra definition” (UD) screen resolution of 3840 x 2160 to match its impressive size*.
> 
> The gigantic 84-inch screen quadruples the level of detail from full 1080p HD resolution to a massive 8 million pixels. Even before so-called “4K” content is available, LG’s proprietary Resolution Upscaler Plus delivers higher detail from current HD/SD external sources. A major step forward for the display industry, ultra-definition TV makes use of the screen real estate available with today’s largest-size flat panels, much like the jump from 720p to 1080p years ago. The LG UD 84LM9600 is expected to be available in October at an MSRP of $19,999.99.
> 
> ...


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I doubt any big box electronic store will carry this unit since they will cater toward the low price customer and of the specialty AV stores, I would be surprised if the majority of them take it since it may sit in their display area for a very long long long time due to the price! Granted, a limited high end stores may carry but even with them, it will only be used for display purposes, I am assuming..


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I paid $3600 for a Sony Bravia 40" 720p when it first came out, today a 40" 1080p is under $500. Price drops on today's new technology is just a matter of time.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I agree with time, price will drop and the sets will be more agreeable for everybody but at $20K, this thing is not going anywhere except for the 1%er perhaps. lol


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

Too rich for my blood...if they got it down to $5000 I'd probably try and finance one though


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I think between $4K-$5K, the sets will sell. just have to wait for the 4K content to be delivered...


----------

